# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Calculate hours and minutes between two dates/times

## farrellao

Hi team im wondering if you can help!

Im trying to calculate hours and minutes between two dates/times over more than 24hrs.

I have:-


A1 is 18/10/08 13:14,  B1 is  20/10/2008 12:20,    C1 is       1:23:05

Using the formula C1 =INT(B1-A1)&TEXT(B1-A1,":hh:mm")

But what I really need is just Hours and Minutes so the above should read 47:05 !!!!!

This has stumped me, any help much appreciated 

Regards
Aid :Confused:

----------


## NBVC

How about simply:  =B1-A1  custom formatted as [h]:mm

----------


## farrellao

Thanks for that :EEK!: ! Ive been working on this for hours and its that simple!

Just realised ive been using the [h]:mm in another part of the spreadsheet and didnt think of applying it to this situation.

Again thanks alot, and it just goes to show that you don have to over complicate things.

Thank you much love goodnight

----------


## Keen

Great information above and appreciated.

The next question to this is:

What if I just want minutes.

=B1-A1 custom formatted as [h]:mm will give me 16:03 not 963.

Any help would be appreciated.

----------


## DonkeyOte

Keen, do not hijack other members' threads - please raise your own question in your own thread.

----------


## Keen

Apologies, it was not intended that I "hijack" the thread.  I thought my question related to it.

I will re-submit the question as per your instructions.

----------


## rickyRRE

> How about simply:  =B1-A1  custom formatted as [h]:mm



Hello,

I'm actually trying to do the same thing as the OP, but I have no idea how to custom format as [h]:mm. Could you point me towards a thread that does explain how to?

Thanks so much.

----------


## NBVC

Right click the cell, click Format Cells and then choose Custom from the Number tab.. then enter the format string in the Type field....

Any further questions, please start a new thread...

----------


## nileshabhale

Hiiii Team,


Can u plz give me the step by step solution as Im unable to do it.

when I right click on the respected cell it show's me custom format option disable. kindly guide me need your help badly.
Im using Windows Office 2007

 :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Fotis1991

Unfortunately _your post does not comply with Rule 2 of our Forum_ RULES. *Do not post a question in the thread of another member -- start your own thread.* 

If you feel an existing thread is particularly relevant to your need, provide a link to the other thread in your new thread. 

Old threads are often only monitored by the original participants.  New threads not only open you up to all possible participants again, they typically get faster response, too.

----------

